# some big pygos



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Visited a mates today and got a vid of his fish in a 6ft x 30" hx 27" wide, 220 UK gals
For size reference the cabinet doors are 16" wide.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow that cariba is huge!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah , he had more piraya in there a few years ago , 2x 12" got killed by another that was sold, now with 4 fish the balance seems to right in that there isnt a lot of aggro .
That piraya is something else but the caribe is thicker , over 4".
Caribe was about 3" 7 years ago.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sweet 
Thanks for sharing that vid with us,
very nice setup.
massive nice shaped pygos too..


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

that big piraya is stunning


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Mate i was so distracted by those fish







Just watching that hugeness interact.
Was still looking over mates shoulder at them as i said goodbye at the door


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

locust said:


> Mate i was so distracted by those fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as big as it is, that caribe is abit of a pig (no offence to mario).. its all shoulders








.... but i can still appreciate it for the beast that it is







(biggest known caribe in captivity maybe????)

but that big piraya tho is out of this world... perfectly proportioned and stunning colour 
..... fcuk i wish i still had mine.... it would be huge now!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

How do they feed? are they lazy and just go scoop the food or do they kinda frenzy?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow. those are huge. stunning looking especially the piraya


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Monsters!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY impressive!


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!

Piraya=


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

WOW...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I like!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That is an impressive sight locust....very nice tank.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Alexx said:


> Mate i was so distracted by those fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as big as it is, that caribe is abit of a pig (no offence to mario).. its all shoulders :laugh: 
.... but i can still appreciate it for the beast that it is :nod: (biggest known caribe in captivity maybe????)

but that big piraya tho is out of this world... perfectly proportioned and stunning colour 
..... fcuk i wish i still had mine.... it would be huge now!!!








[/quote]
I know what you mean on the look of the caribe , i reckon its maxed out growth wise and that heavy up front look seems to be a caribe trait at that size, thats where the food must going . 
I cant imagine it being as agile in the water as its smaller brothers and sisters, i wonder how many would survive 7 seasons in the wild?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

INCREDIBLE!

Tell your friend to never sell or trade those beasts!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

That wont be happening, tho hes got plans for a bigger tank to manage all four as the smaller piraya and tern will no doubt match the other two in a year or three and would probably have to be sold if they all cant be upgraded . 
He started with 17 in there about 7 years ago and the caribe was one of the late Nick Gs fish .
Along the way he sold three piraya a few caribe and reds and lost two piraya when they were 12".
The tank has been run at 76 degs for the last year or so and this seems to have calmed the fish , they still eat well.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

locust said:


> Mate i was so distracted by those fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as big as it is, that caribe is abit of a pig (no offence to mario).. its all shoulders :laugh: 
.... but i can still appreciate it for the beast that it is :nod: (biggest known caribe in captivity maybe????)

but that big piraya tho is out of this world... perfectly proportioned and stunning colour 
..... fcuk i wish i still had mine.... it would be huge now!!!








[/quote]
I know what you mean on the look of the caribe , i reckon its maxed out growth wise and that heavy up front look seems to be a caribe trait at that size, thats where the food must going . 
I cant imagine it being as agile in the water as its smaller brothers and sisters, i wonder how many would survive 7 seasons in the wild?

View attachment 192166

View attachment 192167

View attachment 192168

View attachment 192170

[/quote]

That is one...GINORMOUS Caribe ! lol wow that thing is huge


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

holy moley.


----------

